# Any husky/malamute owners out there?



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi I'm really dying to see pics of your beautiful doggies  I absolute LOVE huskies and malamutes they have got to be my faves!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Ami the Husky


















Lupa's a Northern Inuit


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Denali:


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

omg they're all gorgeous!! Ive never known about the northern inuit..looks like i ahve a new fave to add to my list !


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

MakeShift Heart said:


> omg they're all gorgeous!! Ive never known about the northern inuit..looks like i ahve a new fave to add to my list !


Where are you in the great state of IL? we love meeting up with new people


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/63143-kobe-vs-wild.html

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/44949-kobe-s-play-time.html


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Where are you in the great state of IL? we love meeting up with new people


I'm in champaign county but i'll be in orland park on November 3rd !


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i have koozie ( red pinto) and keno (agouti)


















keno









koozie









and i also own 2 akitas ,gotta love the spitz breeds!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm, i'm in Joliet....i know there is a dog park in homer glen, which is not too out of the way...we are right off of 80 by 55, there is a dog park right down the street from me if you wanted to head a bit west...joliet is about 25-30 minutes from orland if you take 80


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

your a little north of me!!
i live right where illinois, iowa and missouri meet along the mississippi river. i use to live in illinois, but then i just crossed the bridge into iowa when i got married!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

AH! Great thread!!! Watch out, you asked for it...!! None of my dogs are pure Husky or Malamute, but various mixes...

Willow:


















Bandit:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Jasper:



















And I hate to leave out Loki... but I honestly don't know WHAT is in that boy.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

This is Wilson- He's a Chinook X Alaskan Husky/Timberwolf









This is Max- He's an Alaskan Village dog aka husky mutt He's our Balto look alike
















Willy and Max waiting for the "GO" so they can head down slope while backcountry splitboarding


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

My boy, who turned 6 months old this week.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is my 2 year old Husky/mix Nico. Man ya'lls pics really put mine to shame...I need some wilderness shots!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, so I was asked to post Loki after all... so here he is, in all his "I've probably got something Northern in me, but what mix am I!?" glory...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Loki definitely has those piercing Sioux eyes...





































I was trying to choose my favorites, but digging through a couple thousand pics doesn't sound fun right now. So, those.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

harrise said:


>


This picture is simply stunning


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

harrise said:


>




My jaw literally hit the floor when I saw these. Amazing scenery and truly beautiful dogs. You can't post pics like that with a rock climber around...you've got my palms sweating now


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what beautiful dogs!! i love this!

well, iorek is not a husky or a malamute but he is a northern breed  

here is my sammy


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is quickly becoming one of my favorite threads. All dogs are beautiful, in their own way, but i truly have a soft spot for Northern breeds.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

I love this thread! Everyone's dogs are so beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

nico8 said:


> You can't post pics like that with a rock climber around...you've got my palms sweating now


Well, we're only up to low class three stuff as a group. But if you like those, you'll definitely enjoy our hiking thread. 

Eh, one more...


----------



## candlemissy (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my Dog Chevy he is siberian husky and malamute mix he is 7 years old although I have only had him 9 months but he is a great dog


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed the pics in this thread! 

A few of my boy Dakota:


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Charlie the Siberian Husky, Melody the Alaskan Klee Kai









We don't have them anymore. 











This guy I almost adopted, but someone got to him before me.


----------

